# 2011 Season Opener



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The link didn't work and I REALLY want to see the picture(s)!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Way to go, Madison!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

And she still looks like a young'un! Well done!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic job Madison, you're such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice job, Madison. All pintails?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Way to go Madison!
I'll bet she had a great time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely wonderful!! You might want to also post this in the hunt section of this forum.
Welcome!


----------



## mapman (May 22, 2011)

*Ducks*

Looni2ns,

We got five greenwing teal and one gadwall.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Good girl Madison!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovely! Hope mine are still out there working at 13!


----------

